# Cast Iron Leg Workbench Racking



## Hoehn (Sep 13, 2017)

I recently started building a new workbench utilizing some old cast iron legs I refinished. Bench top is 6' x 32" x 4" thick laminated maple and legs are through bolted. There is a shelf below to keep the legs square. I knew I was going to have a problem with racking because of the lack of aprons, original plan was to add them, but now I really don't want to drill into the vintage legs. Right now it only racks about a 1/2" but because of the weight of the top it will continue to "bounce" back and forth for a very long time.

Do you think installing cable and turnbuckles from bottom of one leg to opposite top on both sides will stiffen it up enough? In theory it should, but I've only ever seen solid threaded rod turnbuckles used in this case and not cable. Any help would be great.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Without any photos of the table or the repair hardware, it is going to be hard to make a judgement call. I will say that the racking will get worse over time if you don't do something about it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Cables will probably work, but I know for
sure that stretchers *will* work. A shelf
won't stop racking because it is oriented
in the wrong axis.


----------

